# what do you think of this horse



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Might be worth looking at. Wouldn't go more than $150 though, plus the papers.


----------



## dixon (Feb 16, 2014)

cant imagine them taking only 150 but I may go see him.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty color and nice looking, but doesn't even say how old he is... what are your criteria for picking this one over any other? Arabians are a dime a dozen right now, and all of them seem to be "endurance prospects".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dixon said:


> cant imagine them taking only 150 but I may go see him.


He looks young, not broke, not registered and thus....not worth a dime. If I went to look at such a horse (and I would not) I would carry $150 in cash with me and if I felt like I wanted to waste my money, I'd offer them what I had in pocket, take it or leave it. The market is full of such "prospects".


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Ask them for conformation photos. Nothing can be told from these photos.


----------



## dixon (Feb 16, 2014)

horses go for more at auction here and Arabians are not as common in my area because everyone wants ranch horses. As far as what I want temperament is key because I will have this horse for its life so a bond is what I am looking for. When I rescued I took some CRAZY horses that were intent to murder me I am not doing that again my health isn't as good and if I want a project I will take in a dog with behavior issues they eat less lol. Having said that this horse will be the horse I ride I will get one more for packing when I camp but that may end up being a donkey at a auction. Now I wouldn't pay more then 150 for a donkey unless I got one from a rescue. But my riding horse I plan to camp with, and do competitive trail or endurance so a horse that can stand up to it. Looks have a little to do with what I want I horse that looks arab if its all Arabian. I know he isn't pure but he is pretty and I like how he looks. The fact he can be registered is nice and both parents are on site. I am not liking that he isn't rideable yet but I only plan on two equines so I will have the resources and that he is a gelding. I just prefer mares. I am worried about how old he is and I asked about that and for photos of the parents.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's all well and good but just look with your head and not your heart. Your hear will spend too much on a not so much horse. At auction ( a good auction, not low end meat buyer's auction) here, a young unstarted gelding will sell for $500 or less, IF you emphasize his good quarter horse side and don't mention the Arab in his pedigree. Since he's a pally, he might go for around $500, if he looks like he's real quiet and nice when they bring him through. At the low end auction, I could buy that horse for less $100 by the pound.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

no confo. photos, no videos, doesn't state his age and he's barely started. and they want 400? it must be nice living in fantasy land, round here they'd be laughed at.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would want to see if he can be caught first........................ 

Photos are NG for critique other than the horse can gallop. 

I hate Craig's list for horses.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

@ OP he is cute! but not broke......... they say he is started? id go and offer 200 because if you say 150 they are going to quickly say umm no. so i would be like i can pick up horses that are registered and broke for 400 any day of the week, but he is neither broke or registered so i think hes only half that so how about you and i meet in the middle at 200? and if they want to negotiate, let them ... but i wouldnt go over 300.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

not a good photo for a critique. how old is it ? it cannot be registered quarter horse.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

well they are asking $400 because he is awfully pretty and of course...people love a pally. His head is adorable. I know it's not a confo but he's moving pretty nice and I can say I like the look of his neck, throatlatch and he just looks pretty solid all around. He look very young and not even all filled out. I will tell you with my arab/QH that is 20, he is a HANDFUL at 20. I often say he would have done me in if I had him when he was a youngster! The quarabs are an amazing breed, I love, love them but would I want to start a three or four year old (yes, I am guessing here but that's my guess on age) probably not. This one looks like he's pretty frisky so if you're up for a really spirited horse that won't slow down for two or three decades (possibly, I know these are all HUGE assumptions and speculation!), go see him!


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

When I first thought when I saw the ad was this is a photo off a magazine. Did anyone else feel that way? I thought the ad was vague and at first I thought it was a scam. Did you go see the horse? Cute looking! I would love to see conformation and video. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dixon (Feb 16, 2014)

I found out a little more on this boy first another photo... http://www.dankaearabians.com/DSC_0012.JPG
He is 4 years old and was originally for sale in Nevada by Danke Arabians. They have him listed for sale at 3k. His sire is Sir Charles Raleigh, an AQHA stallion, dam is FSMystery, a purebred Russian bred Arabian mare. 
Planning on seeing him this week. I did email the Nevada breeder to try to find out more about him I would like to know how he ended up in NM and why the price is so different


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Boy are his heels DEEP in that last photo.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Boy, I LOVE the smile on his face!!! His back looks really long, his feet look High/low, desperately need trimming, and his neck is strange, but I LOVE his face.

Nancy


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

he is a cutie. you should definitely find out the reason of the price difference. let us know how it went seeing him!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This photo is much better. Still not great for critique but you can at least see him. He looks cared for and aside from the junk in the background it's a nice pic.

The other pics are awful. Horse has lost a decent amount of condition/weight and goes from looking like a decent horse at a decent price to some backyard rescue... Something happened.

He is cute. He likes to run. (Could come in handy in endurance lol) He looks small and not as stocky as I'd expect for ArabXQH. Registered for what 1/2 Arab? It doesn't even say he is just said could be (why wasn't he registered back when he was worth 3k?)

I think he's adorable but be practical. It flat out says he is unbroken and no pictures to show how friendly and easy to break he'll be lol. Not actually registered, and something very fishy is going on. I think he's worth going to look at but I'd think of him as a rescue. Get some good confo pics when you go and repost!


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

He's pretty but this wreaks of fishiness...something is wrong with him or someone would already have claimed him.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like it would be worth the time very nice looking would ask for better more squared up pictures to really judge not worth $400... I got $300 for a 4 year old quarter horse mare that was broke but still green..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's why I said offer them $150 and no more: It's going to cost BIG TIME to register him. There was an amnesty, but I think it's over now. 

Any breeder who can't afford to register a half arab foal isn't worth the powder and a lead it'd take to blow them to Kingdom Come. 


HALF-ARABIAN & ANGLO-ARABIAN REGISTRATION*

Foals – Domestic:Member Non-Member

Date of birth to 6 months$35.00 $60.00

6 months to 12 months$50.00 $75.00

12 months to 24 months$65.00 $90.00

After 24 months (Non-refundable)$200.00 $225.00


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

why is it important to register him? maybe the OP doesn't care about registering him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> why is it important to register him? maybe the OP doesn't care about registering him.


They are saying the horse can be registered and that they have the paperwork. They are asking $400 for an unbroken, unregistered horse that could be bought by the lb at any auction. Before the OP goes out and pays a bunch of money thinking it won't be expensive to register this horse, he/she needs to know that it will cost over $200 if they choose to do it. 

I'm not even going to get into WHY they should register, I've already my feelings very clear on the subject of a breeder who doesn't register what they've bred. It's like taking away your passport or your birth certificate.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I rather think that any breeder that cares a bit about what happens to their horses would register them, no? Being registered does help a horse get sold and so may lead to a safe landing place. If registered, they can compete in breed shows which will further increase their value and may keep them farther away from the auction ring. 

I've got no experience in it; just seems logical. Anyway, the horse is cute but I'd definitely want to see him handled, groomed, feet inspected and tacked if they're claiming he was started.


----------



## dixon (Feb 16, 2014)

I was suppose to see him yesterday but his seller flaked out so hopefully later on this week I will get to see him. I am walking into this wary and will look at him logically but if he NEEDS to be rescued I will do that. I really want a horse that isn't a rescue this time I want to bond with my new horse and go places with him. I do prefer that he or she would be registered in the slim chance I would want to show him I have that option. I think its strange to ask 3k for a horse that doesn't come registered since he came from a AHA breeder. I wasn't aware of the higher price to register him so I will take that into consideration I would want to register him if he can be. I don't care about his QH side mostly interested in his Arabian. 
He does have a bit of a odd neck I think. He looks thinner now or less in shape or something compared to his old photo. I do want a horse that I can catch and wants to be with people ie me. If he isn't like that I will likely say no. I do plan to bring out my saddle and just see his reaction mess with his head feet etc


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Subbing - I would like to see how your visit turns out - good luck!!! If you decide to get him - do yourself a favor and get him vetted out.. I burned myself big time - getting a "cheap" show prospect last summer... gorgeous horse.. nothing wrong with him when I went to see him 2 x, skipped vet exam because I thought he was going to be OK, 5 weeks later and $1500 buck down the drain for gelding him and Xrays cause his hocks got swollen up out of the blue.. was very lucky to find him a good home for symbolic $1 and gas money to drop him off.. all he can do is be shown in hand and very easy ride here and there - OCD in both hocks... got him cheap alright..


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## Bellerose (Apr 3, 2014)

I actually bought this horse from the seller in New Mexico last week. I bought with my heart and not my head I paid the full $400 which she was claiming was an adoption fee but he was more of a rescue. I bought him because he looks like he could be the son of my quarab palomino mare that passed in 2005 and we'll because this horse really needed someone to help him. The seller was indeed a little flaky she claimed she was not just trying to sell him to anybody to turn a profit I just know he was in the herd of five other horses and was the second to the last in the pecking order.

Unfortunately I was not able to get a vet out there at the time of purchase for a check. He's in need of a lot of love and his feet are in deplorable condition. :-( I'm having a farrier come out this week to work on his feet, i'm hoping that the damage can be undone. He has a thick winter coat and looks nothing like the pictures online. I received the paperwork to register him and I'm hoping there's nothing seriously wrong with him. 

The seller claims she received him for $480 from a breeder with over 90 horses on her ranch that she cannot afford. She was just breeding for profit. :-(
He's not broke to ride at all but he ties and loaded onto the trailer excellently he also lifts all his feet for the Ferrier and has basic halter cues down. He is an absolute sweetheart, he followed everyone around like a puppy and even let my daughter walk up to him without being spooky.

They told me they thought he was six years old upon looking at the paperwork he's not even 5. He's very malnourished with very little muscle tone and a very narrow chest and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that with basic care and groceries he will fill out nicely. 

Here's a picture I took of him last weekend as you can see he needs lots of work any comments would be appreciated since I haven't had a horse in almost a decade.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he does not look Arabian , at all. To me, he looks more like a gaited horse of some type.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He has a sweet face. I am sure he will look great with a few months of TLC. I hope you will post more photos in a few months after he is in better condition.


----------



## Bellerose (Apr 3, 2014)

How funny that I was doing a search for his parents online and I found this thread with someone else looking to buy him and I wound up getting him. I spoke with the "flakey" seller for over two weeks and made the trip from Las Vegas all the way to Taos to get him. He's currently living at my brothers house in Albuquerque until we move in June. 

He is definitely half Arab as he prances and tosses his head in his corral but I'm trying to keep him from any vigorous movements until his feet get fixed. His front left hoof is split really, really bad. He is going to need a lot of work but I'm hopeful that at almost 5 he's got potential.

Again, any thing you can point out to me would be great. Unfortunately, I didn't get a whole lot of pictures of him for review as I never thought I'd see a thread about him. Lol


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont think that is the same horse as in the dankearab pic. 
He should be much nicer looking when he gets some groceries in him. 
I would not consider him part Arab just because he sticks his tail up and prances around , most horses when let loose will pop their tails and prance and snort. 
Is his face dished ? He looks like he could be part gaited breed saddlebred, twh , paso fino .


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's cute.

But, honestly, I dunno how much I see Arab. xD


----------



## Bellerose (Apr 3, 2014)

stevenson said:


> I dont think that is the same horse as in the dankearab pic.
> He should be much nicer looking when he gets some groceries in him.
> I would not consider him part Arab just because he sticks his tail up and prances around , most horses when let loose will pop their tails and prance and snort.
> Is his face dished ? He looks like he could be part gaited breed saddlebred, twh , paso fino .



Well unless it was a bait and switch I have his papers to register him as half Arab. Sire is a perlino QH, Sir Charles Raleigh and dam is registered bay arabian, FSMystery. The paperwork is signed by Kay Ward of Dankae Arabians and all the same markings are there on his socks. I also compared his socks to the pic in the Dankae pic vs the ones I took and they all start and end in the same places. I also saw the pictures from the seller from last summer and it's definitely the same horse in the Dankae pic because his blaze is the same. She just really let him slide downhill, he needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## Bellerose (Apr 3, 2014)

I dug up some pics of what the seller had...I'm pretty convinced it's the same horse. I know he looks crazy different but everything matches up. Pretty hard to find palominos with similiar markings. 

This is him with the seller from NM. Same horse from the Dankae website.


----------



## Bellerose (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry, I can't figure out how to ad more than one pic at a time.

This is also another pic from the seller in NM (the one I bought him from).


----------



## Bellerose (Apr 3, 2014)

Next is a pic I took after we brought him home. Same winter coat same blaze and socks....just malnourished and longer mane.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Will be great to see his transformation once he gets some TLC! Keep us posted on his progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just have to mention... I really DONT think it's hard to find a palomino with similar markings! lol They all tend to have white socks and a blaze, his aren't super unique.

He is cute. I am glad you got/rescued him.


----------

